
Two complete, working, useful Raspberry Pi projects - lproven
https://liam-on-linux.livejournal.com/71093.html
======
dang
Please don't play Unicode tricks with titles. HN is supposed to be a plain-
text site.

Submitted title was "Not one but 𝘁𝘄𝗼 complete, working, & 𝙪𝙨𝙚𝙛𝙪𝙡 Raspberry Pi
projects". HN users will flag that kind of thing, and did so in this case.

~~~
lproven
OK, noted for future reference.

